# pigs and goats together... good or bad?



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

My mom and i are thinking about raising pigs for meat. We want to put them in a pen probably near our goats but we dont know if pigs can give any diseases to goats. So we were wondering if putting the pigs next to the goats was a good idea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Next to the goats should be fine.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine have been next to the goats. And Pig, the potbelly lives with the goats. Just be warned that if they've never seen pigs before, the goats will be terrified! LOL It's kinda funny to watch them.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Next to them should be fine. I wouldn't house them together as I have heard e coli can be transmitted between the two. Look it up to be sure but I think it is possible


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Definitely not housed together. Pigs will kill and eat things....kids, adult goats...whatever. I would never let my goats live with pigs. I would also make sure the fence dividing them is uber strong so the pigs wouldn't smell blood or newborns and attempt to get in the pen for a snack.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

lottsagoats said:


> Definitely not housed together. Pigs will kill and eat things....kids, adult goats...whatever. I would never let my goats live with pigs. I would also make sure the fence dividing them is uber strong so the pigs wouldn't smell blood or newborns and attempt to get in the pen for a snack.


Very true! Pigs can be very savage animals. When I worked at the farm we had sows that would eat their own young. So there is another reason not to house together.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have American guinea hogs that I have had with my goats at different times. They are very docile pigs and have been fine as long as they don't compete for the food


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Have to agree on the American Guinea's. Ours are pretty similar in attitude as the goats.

They don't all live together but they graze/browse the same fields at the same time and after the antics of the goats when introduced. It was hilarious for quite a while, now they just sorta ignore each other but they do mix in together.

We have 2 and they live in Casa de Pig ......my girls live in The Goatel ....and the boys live in The Goat cave. :ROFL::lol: 

All names courtesy of our 8yo grandaughter


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok cool cool... Maybe somewhere away from the birthing barn


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't put them with the goats. I got 2 pot bellied pigs and they would chase the does around biting their bags because of the smell of milk. I remember when we had normal pigs and a hen took her chicks in the pen and that sow chased them all down and ate them. We also have to watch for wild pigs because when a cow lays down to have a calf their eat the calf and has killed the mothers before too.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

common for milking goats to get mastitis from pigs if penned together. Close together shouldnt be that much of a risk but still possible.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Also I just remembered this. My parents neighbors horse had a colt and got super sick. The vet came out and was having problems trying to figure out what was wrong with it. He said it sure seemed like ********* (can't remember the name) but he was confused because its only picked up with pigs. The owner had pigs years ago in that spot and what ever it was that colt picked it up and died. 
When I got those pot bellied pig I got them to eat all the things the goats would drop on the ground like grain and suck. They did a good job at that but ended up being way more of a pain.


----------

